# Android x86



## balanga (Dec 5, 2022)

Anyone tried installing Android-x86?






						Android-x86 - Porting Android to x86
					

Android-x86 is an Android Open Source Project licensed under Apache Public License 2.0. Some components are licensed under GNU General Public License (GPL) 2.0 or later.




					www.android-x86.org


----------

